# Butternut Tree Down



## pbadger (Jul 30, 2012)

We just took down a 200 year old butternut tree in the backyard or our house in Skyler Falls NY, just outside Plattsburgh.

The trunk is on the order of 36" across. Many sections of tree 8 - 20" diameter and 6' long, although the main trunk as been cut into 12" sections.

Looking to sell the wood for reasonable prices to have it hauled away.

Wood carvers and millers take note.

Contact:
Chris
[email protected]


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no personal interest but are you looking to sell it or have it hauled off? Or sell it so that you don't have to haul it off?

Welcome to the forum, however we have some pretty exacting rules about using the site for personal gain right out of the gate. Always happy to have new members but they are discouraged from using the forum as a craigslist and nothing else. Are you personally a wood worker?


----------



## pbadger (Jul 30, 2012)

*re: Butternut wood*

I am not personally a woodworker but build modernist furniture (based mostly on plywood).

I am actually visiting my brother's house and trying to both help him deal with a large pile of wood and also recycle this wood into something other than firewood.

The price is entirely negotiable but the goal is to get the wood hauled off. The alternative is renting a hydraulic wood splitter and doing lots of work.

The motivation for advertising the wood was to keep this beautiful wood from being used to burn. Butternut seems to be a beautiful wood that is desired by wood turners and wood carvers.

I understand your desire to keep the forum from degenerating into just a sales forum, but I will say that it is slightly ironic that one sees five ads on every post when one browses the forum without logging in.

Paul


----------



## mikeswoods (May 18, 2009)

Welcome----

Just a note----that wood will be nice if cut in the next week or so---otherwise the splitting will render most of it unusable--

As to the paid advertising---that is what allows the site to be free to members----

Good luck with the wood---a FREE HELP YOUR SELF sign will rid you of most of it---

Allowing strangers with chain saws on your property might not be a good idea---cuts and broken bones sometimes happen---


----------

